# Alert Radio



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like recommendations for a GOOD weather alert radio.Nothing REAL fancy just would wake me up or make it known that there is bad weather near..take cover....Suggestions????:scratch


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine is the CC Radio from CCrane on the internet. I have no complaints and can only say good things about it. The only downfall is the price $169.

But I've had it for 10 years and it has warned me at least 100 times off weather that I didn't know about.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

We got one at work...finally unplug the power to the thing...alarm going of all the time...chance of a thunderer storm...there could be a thunderstorm...possibility of high winds...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Wal-Mart has great selection on them https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/weather-alert-radios and also http://etoncorp.com/en/products


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a couple in the house, both are the Midland ER310. They are not the fanciest things on the market but I like 'em and believe they cost about $60 each. They have a built in flashlight but can be powered by power adapter, battery, crank or solar power. They were highly reviewed with very positing ratings when I purchased them.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a couple in the house, both are the Midland ER310. They are not the fanciest things on the market but I like 'em and believe they cost about $60 each. They have a built in flashlight but can be powered by power adapter, battery, crank or solar power. They were highly reviewed with very positing ratings when I purchased them.


Good little unit....got one in the house, bounty hunter has one, and there's one in the shelter. I'd recommend it to anyone. $46.36 at Wally World, plus tax, of course.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Midland-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=49095176&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Midland WR120.










https://midlandusa.com/product/wr-120-weather-radio/

Price <$50

Good radio at a good price.

Good luck


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a weather radio and had to unplug it, too many alarms and warnings made it useless. Now saying that I pay attention to the weather quite a bit because I report real observed weather to the county EMA. What I have found most useful is a NOAA website.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/

The map shows possibilities of weather and can be viewed a few days out. Looking at it every day helps me more than any weather radio but I get more info than most people do too


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I have found the best, most reliable weather detector to be my window in front of my desk.

But you knew something like this was coming, right?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

bbqjoe said:


> I have found the best, most reliable weather detector to be my window in front of my desk.
> 
> But you knew something like this was coming, right?


That window can't warn you of things not directly in front of it. Or warn you when you are sleeping.


----------



## dampre (Jun 4, 2017)

I like the Midland also. Especially the crank power 'in case'.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have two Reecom R1630 with EOM detection from Amazon. One is in the house and the other is in the workshop hooked up to external speakers so we can hear the alerts when we're outside (it helps to live in the boonies where there aren't any neighbors to complain about the alerts). We've been using Reecom alert radios for about 15 years.

We prefer the Reecom alert radios because they have an "end of message" cutoff. A lot of alert radios keep broadcasting the message until you manually turn off the radio. The Reecom stops the broadcast after the second repetition.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input.Recommendations noted


----------

